

Ask HN: Did Anyone Actually Learn With CodeYear? - QuantumGuy

I was just wondering if anybody actually learned code with CodeYear. I have yet to hear of any success stories about it or from Bloomberg.
======
revorad
This might give you some sense of what people are doing with it -
<https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=CodeYear>

I found at least one success story - <http://sellnoevil.quora.com/The-Case-
for-Coding>

~~~
QuantumGuy
Thanks

